# Question about extended warranty..



## Italfra! (May 7, 2012)

Guys, First timer at this site. Doing a little research for my wife who just purchased a 2013 Rogue SV w/ SL Package AWD. We did our research and this dealership had only a handful of these 2013's on the lot and was blowing them out to make room for the 2014's. We got a really sweet deal. Well under dealer invoice, 0% financing & $3k cash trade in on a thirteen year old Altima. We're happy.. Anyway, once you sit with the finance guy they are trying to get you to purchase everything under the sun since you have 0% financing. I don't buy any of it. I don't need perma plate, scotch guarding, maintenance programs and most importantly Nissan's Gold Preferred Warranty. It was late when we we're dealing with this finance guy and I asked him if the extended warranty was negotiable. He said he usually starts at $3500 but since it was late he would give it to us for $2381. I found it pretty comical but we passed. They said we have up to 12k miles to purchase the extended warranty from them. 

I'm sure my wife will purchase an extended warranty that is honored by Nissan from a third party or something? On my 07' Tundra I waited until I was just shy of 36k miles and purchased an extended warranty that covers me until 100k miles. It's already paid for itself.

Does anyone on this forum know of a company besides Nissan that is reputable who sells this Gold Preferred Nissan Security Plus Warranty. I'm pretty sure the finance guy said that based on my wife's annual driving the warranty would cover her for seven years if she had purchased it. 

Sorry if this wasn't explained clearly but I did my best. In a nut shell can you buy extended warranties down the road a bit from someone other than Nissan and can you trust them.

Thanks.


----------



## Italfra! (May 7, 2012)

A little help, anybody? Does anyone go to the Rogue forum and reply or just read the posts and move on. I'm not seeing much happening here. Should I be posting this question somewhere else in the forum. Just trying to get some answers so I can tell my wife we can do better getting the gold preferred extended warranty somewhere other than Nissan at a much better price. thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that in order to get a Nissan extended warranty, it has to be purchased through Nissan or a Nissan dealer. That said, there are a number of Nissan dealers that offer extended warranties at discounted and a little Google-searching will provide you with a number of them; I added a link at the bottom to one such dealer that some have claimed to have received really good prices from on other forums. The one advantage of purchasing the extended warranty at the time of purchasing is the 0% financing. Also, you have until the end of the bumper-to-bumper warranty (3-yr./36,0000 miles) to purchase the warranty. 
That all said, the Rogue has had a pretty good reliability record and purchasing the final year of a model run is often the best year, as most (if not all) of the "bugs" have been worked out by then. Consumer Reports usually does not recommend such warranties. One suggestion they have is that instead of purchasing an extended warranty, take the money you would spend on that money every month and put it into its own savings account. That way you'll have a money reserve if a repair expense does occur and if you don't, you can later apply that money towards other things. This makes sense as since the b-2-b warranty of 3-years will allow you to build up a pretty nice sum in the account, not to forget the powertrain warranty is 5-yr./60,000 miles. Just something to think about!
Years ago I was an independent mechanical inspector that traveled to dealers and repair shops to investigate claims for a number of insurance companies that sole "aftermarket" auto warranties. IMO, the manufacturer warranty is usually the best, but some of "aftermarket" warranties were very good...while some were a bunch of crooks. One of the key things in the warranties was the coverage of seals and subsequent damage. The worst of the companies would not cover leaking seals or subsequent damage. This allowed them to deny most of the automatic transmission claims, as well as turbo chargers and many other failures. Of the best companies I had to work with, GE Capital and Corinthian Management stood out. Warrantech was pretty good. Keep in mind I did this at least 15 years ago, so I have no idea how these companies are today or even if they are still in business. The bottom line to any warranty is read the fine print, service your vehicle per the manufacturer recommendations and keep all of your receipts. Creating a service log with dates and mileage is also recommended.


----------



## rockyfranky (Jan 31, 2014)

I brought 2013 Rogue SV with SL premium package, I could negotiate the extended platinum warranty for $1650 for 7 years 100K, even if you go third party it will be more or less same. The problem with third party warranty is you have to take the vehicle service their recommended garages, and these garages sometimes could be shady and they don’t know much technology of these new cars. I did mistake going to third party for previous vehicle never do again.


----------

